# First o Scale Layout Progress



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some updates from my layout after moving into our new house in September. Surprisingly my wife is all about it. She enjoys the detail work and small figures. Handling a lot of the painting and textures. Not only are we making progress on the table itself but the basement area in general to make it an enjoyable area to hang out in. 

Here are some highlighted timeline points. 
Table reassembled from storage. Track and wiring laid. Ballast added to outside main line. Basement dryloked and all moisture issues removed. TMCC parts that were missing have been acquired and is now fully operational. Scenery near for our coal region area is now under works.
Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking good! Congratulations on the progress!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good so far, keep us posted as you go.

Magic


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I can’t get over the size of those old power packs, yet they are still working after all these years. Looking good !


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

BigGRacing said:


> I can’t get over the size of those old power packs, yet they are still working after all these years. Looking good !


Yeah it’s a ton equipment...literally. My great Uncle passed away over 15 years ago and left behind a double decker 4x8 layout. I lived next door so as a kid I was over every day to play with most of this equipment. Most of the stuff was divided up between all nieces and nephews with everyone taking most of the newer TMCC trains at the time. I took most of the older conventional locomotives along with the ZW and TMCC controls.

It’s unfortunate because most of the equipment everyone else took is either still in their boxes buried in their house, lost, or sold. Im the only one out of 7 kids that got these trains on track where they belong.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Progress report before the new year. Stopping by the local hobby shop to pick up some more Woodland Scenic supplies. Lighter turf along with tan turf and some more scenic cement. Currently laid down my other hill along with some rough sketching of my road and pond. My leds arrived today to start wiring my boarding station and houses.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Picked up some new blends today and will be working on scenery tomorrow. Happy new year!


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Excellent terraforming.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Accessory terminal block installed today to supply power to my switches and lights.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

It’s been a while. Progress was slow but we’ve been moving forward. Basement gets slightly to the uncomfortable level during winter. Working on a secondary heat source come next winter. But here’s where we are at! Enjoy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good.  
Need a barn for the cows with a gate put in to the fence?
What switch/turnout are you using?
Those cinder blocks are a PIA to paint huh? What are you using a brush or roller? Spraying it?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Coming along nicely. I don't feel sorry for you with the slightly uncomfortable basement. My layout is in the attic and it gets completely uncomfortable. I use a 1350 watt electric space heater to warm things up.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> Looking good.
> Need a barn for the cows with a gate put in to the fence?
> What switch/turnout are you using?
> Those cinder blocks are a PIA to paint huh? What are you using a brush or roller? Spraying it?


Not sure on the switch brand. Currently not wired in and just being controlled manually. Yeah the block is a pain to cover. It’s just drylok, and was done with a brush. Two coats from ground level to roughly 2ft. And only a single coat up to roughly nipple level. Floor is drylok as well. Working awesome so far. I’ll eventually completely paint when the time comes.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice work. I really like your fence. Cold basement, ha. My layout is in a shed in back yard. Small heater only on when I am out there. I found out Lionel's fasttrack 30 inch bows in the cold..


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Long time no update! My TMCC controls are working excellent. Acquired a few houses and kits to start placing buildings along with planning a roadway. Tree kits being made as well. Lighting is a combination of both built in pre wired along with Woodland Scenics lighting. (I think eventually I’m going completely with WS lighting).
I feel as if I need unlimited time to add shrubbery detail. It’s crazy. It’s amazing how much needs to be added to fill in a void in the middle of a layout.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good, the hard work is paying off.  

Magic


----------



## cale10 (Jun 15, 2013)

I found this thread a few weeks ago and cant stop thinking about how good it looks! Especially with the large radius curves. Now that I have a rather large basement all to myself my mind is constantly churning out ideas for a layout and I was wondering what the dimensions of this layout are? And what radius curves were used?


----------

